# What's Your Opinion On Indexable End Mills?



## Ken from ontario (Jan 2, 2017)

I keep seeing these advertized here and there,I even saw some videos of these indexable end mills in action  today and can't help wondering if the positive reviews are for real , people seem to like them over the regular 4 FLT /2 FLT end mills, some claim they last longer!
Does anyone use  these ,my gut feeling is to stay away from them and stick with what I know will work.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a couple that I use quite often. A R8 shank one that I think is 1 1/4 dia and a couple of 1/2 inch straight shank ones. Great if you want to machine down a weld that might be hard, use an old set of inserts and let it spark away.

Greg


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 2, 2017)

With only one flute, you would have to lower the feed or crank the speed way up.

The index-able end mills that I have heard a lot about, are this type that take apkt inserts.
http://www.latheinserts.com/3-4-3-FLUTE-END-MILL-APKT1003-181-0645-00.htm


----------



## f350ca (Jan 2, 2017)

Missed your link Ken, the ones I have use two inserts.

Greg


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the Shars ones that take APKT1003 , they did well. I've used it on a few projects in cast iron, steel and tool steel and to mill a flat on some boring bars .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 2, 2017)

Dan_S said:


> With only one flute, you would have to lower the feed or crank the speed way up.
> 
> The index-able end mills that I have heard a lot about, are this type that take apkt inserts.
> http://www.latheinserts.com/3-4-3-FLUTE-END-MILL-APKT1003-181-0645-00.htm


It seems to be a much better end mill.I just started buying the basic tools /accessories ,  got a set of 2 FLT end mills.  now this one in your link is teasing me, what a slippery slope.lol.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 2, 2017)

We have an old set that has she'll I'll and end mill and they work fantastic but they are obsolete meaning "ammo" or inserts are hard to find and not cheap.

Look for something that uses a common insert if possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 2, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> It seems to be a much better end mill.I just started buying the basic tools /accessories ,  got a set of 2 FLT end mills.  now this one in your link is teasing me, what a slippery slope.lol.



It's not a slope, it's a vertical cliff face.


----------



## mksj (Jan 3, 2017)

I do have some milling heads that use the APKT inserts, as well as some other ones that use other types inserts, but the smallest is 2". The inserts can be pricey and not as versatile accr0ss a lot of different materials, you may need different sets. They also do not work well if you are using the side of the cutter cleaning up an edge of say 1/2 or thicker stock, or milling down into material to slot. I end up mostly using 1/2" 3 flute carbide or HSS cobalt end mills, one will last me about 6+ months, and I usually manage to break/chip a flute by knocking it against something (i.e. my fault, not the end mill). I almost never use my 2 flute end mills, occasionally 4 flute in some alloys.  I can usually pick one up a 1/2" 3Fl end mill for $30-40 which is the cost of one set of inserts.  End mills can also be sharpened, but it costs about the same as replacing them. I would think that a sharp end mill would take less power for a similar cut relative to an insert cutter, and the end mill helix better at clearing chips. You are looking at $300 for that 3/4" indexable end mill with two boxes of inserts, one for steel and one for aluminum, Hmmm .


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 3, 2017)

I bought a boxes of ten APKT1003 inserts for $29 from KRM and Rishet on ebay ,  they've held up well in steel and cast iron .  They worked fine for the couple alum things i've milled, just not as nice a finish as SEHT I have on another tool.
You only get the height of the insert when side milling .   The indexable end mills I got from shars were all between $30-$50 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=1+x+1"+90+Degree+Square+Shoulder+Indexable+End+Mill+APKT+Insert+New&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X90+Degree+Square+Shoulder+Indexable+End+Mill+APKT.TRS0&_nkw=90+Degree+Square+Shoulder+Indexable+End+Mill+APKT&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop... 10&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments so far,  as far as buying an indexable end mill  goes, it sounds like the longevity and the supply of the inserts is is just as important as the quality of the en mill.  
  I'm not sure if the cheaper(indexable End mills) imports are as cost effective in the long run .maybe I should stick with the 4 FLT Cobalt/HSS type  since the have never let me down  and with my hobby use they last a long time.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 3, 2017)

Good advice to yourself Ken. In the future if you need it get it then. Its a hobby, we sometimes tend to go overboard a little, well maybe a lot at times.

Greg


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 3, 2017)

Greg, you're right,it's not wise to buy new tools just because I might need it in the future, I keep telling that to myself but the reality is so different , but all kidding aside, when I bought my mini mill ,I had to buy the most basic accessories and cutting tools for it so I could use the mill, so far I got a small set of imported end mills, collets,a vise and two end mill holders, I'm all set for my basic milling projects, most of my other marking/measuring tools come from my other (main) hobby , woodworking.
There are times I run out of ideas for projects,(I'm sure we all go through it), those days are the worst for my wallet.


----------



## f350ca (Jan 3, 2017)

Went through the same tooling up process Ken but I hate to admit it, it was before the web brought up more than 10 hits on something and 8 of those were porn.
A machine shop our company used was a great source of info at the time, now I live in a machine wasteland.
Like yourself I had the basic measuring tools and cruised the pawn shops for pics and such. Then one day I called up an uncle to say Hi, told him what I was up to, and he said have I got a deal for you. He'd retired 10 years earlier as a machinist from a steel mill and had a whole closet in his apartment stacked with tooling. I literally moved two pallets of measuring tools, inserts, reamers, drills you name it from 5 hours away, a week worth it trip.
Wood working is about half my time, but lately the metal shop has kept me busy.
Never seam to have to look for projects, the list keeps getting longer.

Greg


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 4, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Thanks for all the comments so far,  as far as buying an indexable end mill  goes, it sounds like the longevity and the supply of the inserts is is just as important as the quality of the en mill.
> I'm not sure if the cheaper(indexable End mills) imports are as cost effective in the long run .maybe I should stick with the 4 FLT Cobalt/HSS type  since the have never let me down  and with my hobby use they last a long time.



I would agree with Tony's comments in this video. Jump to  5:30


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know the capabilities of your equipment, so you'll have to accommodate (or not) to my observations. 

IN MY OPINION carbide tooling doesn't have a place in the hobby shop. having said that, I do have an R8, 1 1/2" three flute (triangle) cutter. I obtained it used, and it works fine, within the power/rigidity of my PM25 mill. I can take .020 face cut the full width of the cutter without slowing down, but it really throws the chips, which are HOT.

If I had a Bridgeport, or larger sized machine, I could rationalize more inserted cutters, but HSS does the job for all I need, including half hard 4140 steel.  

If you're running a 3 hp motor on a similarly sized machine, by all means, get the best tooling you can afford. My largest motor is 1/2 horse on my Ames Turret lathe, probably bigger than it needs to be.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Jan 4, 2017)

My thinking is that the index ones and inserts are cheap enough that I use them for roughing or if im not sure how a cut is gona go .
If it doesn't go well it's only a $3 insert vs a whole end mill .  I only ever chipped on insert and it was bc something let loose .
I have a bunch of usa NOS M42 end mills and NOS CPM-T15 end mills i got cheap off ebay . I use both them and the indexable ones .
My regular type M42 and T15 end mills have also held up very well . 
The Shars indexed ones are cheap , several sizes priced from $30-$50 ...and the inserts readily available at $28-$35 a ten pack on ebay . 
I like both regular and indexed and I guess there's a reason they are both readily available.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 4, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> IN MY OPINION carbide tooling doesn't have a place in the hobby shop.
> If I had a Bridgeport, or larger sized machine, I could rationalize more inserted cutters, but HSS does the job for all I need, including half hard 4140 steel.






Subwayrocket said:


> My thinking is that the index ones and inserts are cheap enough that I use them for roughing or if im not sure how a cut is gona go .
> If it doesn't go well it's only a $3 insert vs a whole end mill .  I only ever chipped one insert and it was bc something let loose .
> I like both regular and indexed and I guess there's a reason they are both readily available.



Dan.S , great video, learned a few things, thanks for posting it.
Tom, Subway, the point you made are both valid although I'm not sure where I should stand, maybe that will be resolved with time since I have just started to reacquaint myself with the world of milling/machining, the last time I was actively using a full size mill was 15 years ago, even then(except  being allowed to do some basic setups) I was mainly operating one.

Another issue is I am quickly realizing the  limits of  my ( much smaller) mini milling machine.
It is time for me to evaluate my tools as I work with them  just to find out what  tools work for me and what needs upgrading in quality.
Your comments and guidance is what I rely on, keep it coming.


----------

